# Docking-Station / KVM-Switch gesucht



## Jimini (6. April 2018)

Moin,

da ich teilweise zuhause arbeite, suche ich eine Docking Station für mein Lenovo X1 Carbon oder alternativ einen passenden KVM-Switch.

Auf der Arbeit habe ich dieses Dock, aber >150 € bei Ebay ist mir dann doch ein bisschen zu viel 
Zuhause soll mein Notebook einfach mit meinem Monitor (jeweils 1x VGA, DVI, HDMI) und mit Maus und Tastatur verbunden werden können. Ideal wäre noch ein Umschalter dazwischen, damit ich die Geräte nicht immer erst vom Heim-PC abstecken muss.
Das Gerät sollte mindestens 2 Monitore unterstützen und 2 USB-Ports mitbringen. Ethernet wäre nett, Audio brauche ich nicht.

Wobei mir gerade auffällt, dass ich für das Ansteuern von mehreren Monitoren ja sicherlich den USB-C-Port an meinem Notebook nutzen muss, oder? Ergo bräuchte ich dann ja wohl auch ein Dock bzw. einen Switch mit USB-C-Support, und die scheinen bislang nicht wirklich günstig zu sein...

Hat jemand eine Idee oder einen Vorschlag?

MfG Jimini


----------



## niklasschaefer (6. April 2018)

Hi, 
Ich stand vor ähnlichem Problem was du auch hattest bei meinem XPS 15. Habe mir hierfür den Dell DA200 bestellt. Dell Adapter-USB-C an HDMI/VGA/Ethernet/USB 3.0 DA200 | Dell Deutschland

+ eine USB-C Dockingstation von Dell. Es gibt viele günstigere Anbieter als die Hersteller für multifunktionale Dockingstations 80€ -300€ musst du hier schon rechnen. KVM-Switch würde ich einfach schauen welcher hier am günstigsten ist. Der muss ja nicht viel können. Du wirst aber feststellen das die meisten nur VGA supporten und kein HDMI. Dieses Problem könntest du auch lösen wenn dein Monitor zwei Eingänge für Bildsignale hat einfach da umschalten .


Gruß Niklas


----------



## fotoman (6. April 2018)

Jimini schrieb:


> Ideal wäre noch ein Umschalter dazwischen, damit ich die Geräte nicht immer erst vom Heim-PC abstecken muss.
> Das Gerät sollte mindestens 2 Monitore unterstützen und 2 USB-Ports mitbringen. Ethernet wäre nett, Audio brauche ich nicht.


Was meinst Du mit zwei Monitorn? Etwa pro PC/Laptop....viel Spaß,. wenn Dir 150 Euro für ein Dock zu viel sind und Du nicht nur zwei einfache FullHD 60 Hz Monitore mit max. 1920x1080 umschalten willst.

Wie stellst Du Dir das mit dem Netzwerk vor? Soll der KVM physikalisch alles umschalten und diese einzig im Offline-Fall. KVMs sind in der Regel auf den Online-Fall ausgelegt, sprich beide Rechner können im laufenden Betrieb umgeschaltet werden.

Einen Umschalter fürs Netzwerk kenne ich nicht. Da nutzt man in der Regel einfach einen 20 Euro GBit Switch.



Jimini schrieb:


> Wobei mir gerade auffällt, dass ich für das Ansteuern von mehreren Monitoren ja sicherlich den USB-C-Port an meinem Notebook nutzen muss, oder?


Also mehrere Monitore an einem PC? Dann schau Dir mal bei ATEN an, was es dort für Deinem Monitorauflösungen gibt und was sowas kostet.

Ich habe hier einen älteren Monitor (DELL U2711, 27" mit 2560x1440), an dem ein dual link DVI-D Switch von Aten hängt. Der PC ist direkt daran angeschlossen. Wiel es damals am billigsten war, nutze ich am Laptop (der natürlich kein DVI hat und billige, passive DVI->DP Umsetzer nut FullHD können) einen aktiven DP->DVI-D umsetzer von Apple. Die 4 Kabel (Strom, USB, Netzwerk, DP, mit Audio wären 6) kann ich morgens noch in den Laptop stecken, dafür kann ich beliebig oft und ohne Aufwand umschalten. Die Lösung war vor einigen Jahren bedeutend günstiger wie ein 2-fach DP Umschalter für die passende Auflösung.

Am Anfang hatte ich nur einen einfachen USB-Umschalter, der aber schon nach 2 Tagen im Müll gelandet ist.



niklasschaefer schrieb:


> KVM-Switch würde ich einfach schauen  welcher hier am günstigsten ist. Der muss ja nicht viel  können.


In Abhängigkeit vom Monitor und der dort genutzten  Auflösung ist die Ausage schon sehr gewagt. Nicht jeder nutzt nur  FullHD.



niklasschaefer schrieb:


> wenn dein Monitor zwei  Eingänge für Bildsignale hat einfach da umschalten


Wenn man am  Arbeitstag nur 1-2 mal umschaltete oder wenn der Monitor pro Eingang  einen extra Button besitzt, ist sowas praktikabel. Ich finde das Klicken  durch das Menü meines DELL U2711 jedenfalls sehr ungünstig.


----------

